# 3" Serrasalmus Serrulatus.



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't mind the pics. He is not the most photogenic so I took them while he was eating.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking good Johnny


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I hate the way those P's look. Reminds me of a silver dollar.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I hate the way those P's look. Reminds me of a silver dollar.


i think it looks cool. It is nice to see serras that don't look overly similar to 80% of all the other serras.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I love "high back piranhas."
One reason _S. altuvei_ is one of my favorites.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Not too crazy about the look of these guys as juvis but from what I can see you seem to have a perfect looking specimen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice P


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice looking Serra


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ooking good like always zanni














, too bad Aex has none left


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet little guy JZ. Looks like he's doing laps around that plant showing off in front of you. Gorgeous specimen you got there.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> ooking good like always zanni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should have some now.


----------

